# Jae it aint fixed!



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hello chaps

mods move this if you want.....

Its me Wak, I'm omen for the evening!

the bug is back, can anyone shed some light on this, is there a fix? is it my cache? is it the forum?

:?

just for the record....Scotty is a bully on Track! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Scotty is a bully on Track! :lol:


Omen/Wak you got some balls saying that out loud :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

aaaaaaaahhh

I'm back! :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> just for the record....Scotty is a bully on Track! :lol:


I agree! with myself! :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wak that is very naughty :lol: (this is the 'real' OMEN :twisted: )

Or is it????? Wooohhhaaahhhaaaa :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Wak that is very naughty :lol: (this is the 'real' OMEN :twisted: )


What? what did I do? :roll: :lol: you said it! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I havent had this "swap of username" problem yet, weird, cant understand why it would happen 
:?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> I havent had this "swap of username" problem yet, weird, cant understand why it would happen
> :?


aaaw man, if you had seen the stuff that Omen has in his IM's you'd be shocked! :lol: :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Is it loads of secrets about us?

Or is it a secret stash of porn?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Is it loads of secrets about us?
> 
> Or is it a secret stash of porn?


I think he's just gone to check whats in there! :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wak said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it loads of secrets about us?
> ...


 [smiley=oops.gif]

Ok low batt on laptop, time to go i think.

Night night guys!

Have a good drive to work


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The only time is was logged in as another person ,,,guess who it was ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Yes omen666      it is the "666" that is doing it  :wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> aaaw man, if you had seen the stuff that Omen has in his IM's you'd be shocked! :lol: :lol:


Been there,shocking ain't it :wink:

Justin


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I wouldn't trust that Omen, I mean who would have a name like that!!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

whoooohhhhaaaa

Morning all :twisted:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

UPDATE 15/3/05

Ive changed the server config last monday 7th March. Can you please POST HERE if you experience the login issue please.

I cannot replicate this, so its near impossible for me to pinpoint what is occuring.

Jae


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jae,

I'm one of those having the log in issue. Seems that I get automatically logged off and then when I visit again I can't get in. Sometimes it takes three or four "log in" attempts before I get in and can see my unread message flags / PMs etc

Guy


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Thats not the issue Im looking for, I need to know if you are logged in as someone else at all.

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Thats not the issue Im looking for, I need to know if you are logged in as someone else at all.
> 
> Jae


Happened to me yesterday... was logged in as ttmonkey but only briefly.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Feck...

please keep replying to this thread. Please add also the time approximately it occurred (as near as poss, maybe to the minute)

Jae


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Sorry add to your probs Jae,
but I can't get into the gallery manager now.

I'm getting a 'can't open user database' error message.

Defo using correct user name/password.


----------

